# New guy



## DB (Jan 6, 2008)

I have to introduce myself as a newbi, but at age 61 I find that a little funny. I have allways liked trains and have dabbled in N scale, G scale  and now I have found Live Steam. This is the most satisfying of all that I have experienced so far. To watch a simple (really?) machine that works as sweetly as a steam engine is just awsom. To watch it on the track under its own power is one of the things mechanical minds like us cannot explain. I started with a Ida, then a Mich-Cal 2 piston Shay and now am going for some type of bash from a Ruby kit. Back yard still needs dug up for track but the time will come God willing. So I may have a lot of questions from all of you to help me along the way.
Thanks for having me,
Dennis Baran (akaDB)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, DB! 

"Are you a new kid?" 

"No, I'm 6 years old!" 

I'm a sparky myself, but I have to admit to drooling over some live steam equipment I've seen


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Dennis, 
Lots of good people and advice here. Thinking of steaming is good for a guy in Ohio right now, See you are buried in snow! Jerry


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DB on 03/08/2008 1:58 PM
I have to introduce myself as a newbi, but at age 61 I find that a little funny. I have allways liked trains and have dabbled in N scale, G scale  and now I have found Live Steam. This is the most satisfying of all that I have experienced so far. To watch a simple (really?) machine that works as sweetly as a steam engine is just awsom. To watch it on the track under its own power is one of the things mechanical minds like us cannot explain. I started with a Ida, then a Mich-Cal 2 piston Shay and now am going for some type of bash from a Ruby kit. Back yard still needs dug up for track but the time will come God willing. So I may have a lot of questions from all of you to help me along the way.
Thanks for having me,
Dennis Baran (akaDB)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif



Welcome DB,
  Always good to see another live steamer.  There are a couple of steamers that I know of in your area.  Of course your always welcome to come and steam with us in Michigan at one of our events.  Have fun with your trains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MLS from THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR. 
New River AZ.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi DB, 

Welcome to MLS 

chuckger


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Dennis! 

I agree with your assessment of the live steam. I'm not their yet, but will be someday. Lots of Live Steamers here though to share thoughts, ideas and your steamups with  And tons of experience for helpful answers and suggestions.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Dennis, to MLS from Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Dennis...



Welcome aboard.  It's a friendly place.



Dawg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Dennis.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a friendly place. 


'cept for me


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, welcome to the farm! 
Torby -- I thought I got to be the resident Grinch this year????


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm the brat.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Dennis! 
You'll have alot of fun here with the rest of the "kids"! 
Would love to see some video of live steam running...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome DB from a fellow Buckeye. Several live steamers in Columbus we run at least once a month 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
Welcome to the forum and from another fellow Buckeye. I Noticed that we are Fairly close too I'm in Elyria and the clubs Layout is in Cleveland in the Fulton, W25th Area right off of 90.


----------

